# Installing digital tachometer 8-n Ford



## hardtop1968 (Mar 20, 2021)

Has anyone ever tried to install a 12 volt tachometer on an 8-n and successfully complete it if so how did you hook it up


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello hardtop,

I've never heard of a digital tachometer installation on an 8N. Why not use a cable drive?


----------



## Old Graybeard (1 mo ago)

Been a while but I think it's hooked up to the coil


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

HarveyW said:


> Hello hardtop,
> 
> I've never heard of a digital tachometer installation on an 8N. Why not use a cable drive?


Might be he has the early 8N.
They didn't have provisions for a tach - dash and drive in the governor - for one.
If he has done a 12V conversion he could easily add an electronic tach. Doubt he would find a 6V one.
Not sure why he needs a tach. About the only setting that is important is getting 540 rpm at the pto.
But even that is not a magic number.

Most tractors will make 540 pto rpms at about 3/4 throttle which is close enough.
I have 3 Fords and none of them have a working tach.
But if he wants a tach he can certainly have one.


----------



## hardtop1968 (Mar 20, 2021)

Ultradog said:


> Might be he has the early 8N.
> They didn't have provisions for a tach - dash and drive in the governor - for one.
> If he has done a 12V conversion he could easily add an electronic tach. Doubt he would find a 6V one.
> Not sure why he needs a tach. About the only setting that is important is getting 540 rpm at the pto.
> ...


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

Why not use one of the small inductive pick-up digital tachs?


----------



## hardtop1968 (Mar 20, 2021)

Yes it’s an early 8-n 48 model and I have changed it over to a 12 V system with points. I have a digital tachometer just messing around with it to see if I could get it to work on it. The gauge works but the reading just jumps all over put a filter on it does the same just thought someone out there tried put one on successfully thought maybe I was doing it the wrong way


----------



## hardtop1968 (Mar 20, 2021)

Vanman08 said:


> Why not use one of the small inductive pick-up digital tachs?


----------



## hardtop1968 (Mar 20, 2021)

Thx for the idea may get one and try it out


----------

